# hanging racks- snack sticks?



## bighondo350 (Jan 26, 2015)

OK so want to make hanging racks for my smoke hollow electric to do more snack sticks at one time.. But what worries me is the bottom ends getting two done before the top dose.. So I normally start at 100 and slowly more to 170 over 6 hours using the racks and rotating the racks. I'm not the best and explaining but if you understand where I'm going with this can you help please.  

Thanks


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2015)

bighondo350 said:


> OK so want to make hanging racks for my smoke hollow electric to do more snack sticks at one time.. But what worries me is the bottom ends getting two done before the top dose.. So I normally start at 100 and slowly more to 170 over 6 hours using the racks and rotating the racks. I'm not the best and explaining but if you understand where I'm going with this can you help please.
> 
> Thanks


If its like the MES you can make it for a few dollars

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174140/sausage-rack-mes40-w-step-by-step


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jan 26, 2015)

If you're raising the temperature very slowly, you should be able to avoid this for the most part. Something you could use that I know many others do is something to diffuse the heat sitting right above the element. Something maybe like a large stone or a disposable aluminum pan filled with sand. It will help even out the temps before they hit the bottom of your stix.

You could always wrap them so they are a little shorter too ;)


----------

